# [Batch] - Fenster fokusieren



## uppe (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Experten,

kann man mittels Batch ein Fenster fokusieren bzw. per "Sendkey" o.ä. ein Kommando hinschicken?

Ich öffne mittels Btachaufruf "start abc.exe" eine "besondere" Kommandozeile (sieht aus wie die normale Kommandozeile, kann aber ein bissle mehr - Autosys Command Prompt) und möchte in diesem Fenster dann einen Befehl ausführen.

Leider ist das Fenster beim Aufruf minimiert. Wie kann ich den Befehl dort absetzen?

Danke und Gruß 
Uppe


----------

